# Engine loosing oil?



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We have an 86' F600 with a 8.2 liter Detroit Diesel engine.

We are having a problem with the engine blowing oil out somewhere near the top of the engine.

It happens sometimes, like a week or two apart. it varies in severity from a little to a gallon.

There is no loss of compression. there is no blow-by. there is no pressure in the breathers. The engine isn't burning oil. I can find no broken hoses or tubes. 

we have changed the valve cover gaskets and the breathers.

Anyone have any IDEAS?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

What I can't figure out is how you can lose so much oil out of the top end, and not have any in the breather or air cleaner. It can't be due to unusual top end pressures in that case. You're looking for a genuine leak, and not something blowing out under pressure. Might pay you to have the engine steamed off and keep a close eye on it. That's always pinned it down for me.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick, How often do you have to add oil?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
Does it have a JAKE ?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You need to nail down the cause. There is nothing that any technician hates worse than an intermittant problem.

Maybe it short/long drives. Loads. Ambient temps. You have to look for a pattern.

My experience is limited to the 71 and 92 series used in yachts. Also obsolete.


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

Is it actually leaking up top or could it be blowing up there?

Have you checked the oil filter. I had an oil filter that was not on properly once and it would leak then stop leaking


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No Jake Brake.

Never had to really add oil, just oil changes.

The oil trail seems to be from the top down.

Cannot find a pattern.


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

How about the oil pressure sending unit or if it has emission through an emission line coming from valve cover or manifold?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

R&S Exteriors said:


> How about the oil pressure sending unit or if it has emission through an emission line coming from valve cover or manifold?


I was thinking along those lines, sorta. Some of those had a balance tube that connected the back of both heads, too. We're just guessing, anyhow. Steam it off and look for where the fresh leak is.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Oil pressure sending unit is at the very back side of the block and it doesn't seem to be the problem. Although We have not been able to find the leak.


Thanks for the aggressive thought guys.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

seal out or going out on your turbo? they take oil from the pan to lubricate/cool the bearings. if the seal goes out, they'll suck oil right thru the engine.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

If a seal is bad in the turbo then you'll blue smoke in the exhaust.


----------



## Dave-Raleigh (Jun 12, 2006)

Steam clean the engine off and pour a oil dye in the oil. The leak should show up prety easy then. Do a google search for 'oil dye' A good parts place might have it too.


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

*leak*

does the turbo have an oil line going to it,,could be cracked or loose...


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

denick, you must know by now....what was the verdict on this engine?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Unfortunately I haven't gotten to that truck yet. I replaced the rear-end in my van and did a complete brake job on our dump truck and all the other small stuff that has come up in the last 5 weeks. While trying to get some productive time in on jobs, estimating, billing (which my wife spent tonight letting me know how much I haven't gotten done in these departments. 

I spent a lot of time trying to pull the wetlands job together.

I hope to start on it by the end of the week


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I finally got time to work on that truck. I cleaned the top of the engine . I then ran the engine between 1800 to 2300 rpm for almost an hour. I kept checking. Nothing! I idled the engine down and went into the shop. I came back out and climbed up on the wheel to try and figure this out. There was a puddle up on the air intake.

There is a metal tube coming out the head that goes to the fuel pump. It is connected to the pump with a 3/4" rubber hose. through the tube and hose runs a rod that I think opens the rack for the injectors. Out of the hose was running a steady line of engine oil.

Next week off comes the valve cover to see what's going on.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmmm.. a Detroit leaking oil... how interesting. With the old 71 and 92 series engines if it didn't leak oil then you knew that something was wrong. If your 8.2 is like its ancestors, it should be healthy as a horse! :w00t:  :thumbup:

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Excalibur, in the marine industry they always painted them white. Makes all of the drips show up better.

Anybody know of a diesel that doesn't leak? I'm familiar with most.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Never had problems with the smaller Yanmars. :stuart:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

denick said:


> There is a metal tube coming out the head that goes to the fuel pump. It is connected to the pump with a 3/4" rubber hose. through the tube and hose runs a rod that I think opens the rack for the injectors. Out of the hose was running a steady line of engine oil.


Well I finally got to it. Put some sealant inside the ends of the hoses and put new hose clamps on. We haven't had a leak all week long. To change the actual hose you needed to remove the fuel pump and a lot of the rocker arms and injector linkage. There didn't seem to be any cracking, they were just loose. The clamps were the plastic clip type.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Just knew you could do it Nick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Good job!:thumbup:


----------



## d.janvrin (Apr 2, 2006)

Have You Checked Oil Returns In Head Sometimes they sludge up (close off) which doest let oil drain back to oil pan Valve cover fills up Has to go some where !!! Pull Valve cover dump oil in top of head see if oil drains back to oil pan quick enough if not wacth were oil goes to and clean out hole (drain Holes From Head to oil pan) Just a Thought
used to make a soultion myself 1 qt gas,1qt k1 add to engine run for a few miles drain oil change filter refill usually works preety good may try prouduct called GUNK same dirrections GOOD LUCK !!


----------

